# Looking for a used dagger nomad 8.1... anyone selling one?



## Parkito (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't have a used one, but a new one for $600- MP

Sincerely,

Matt Parker
Three Rivers Paddle Shop Manager
Almont, Colorado

888-761-3474


----------

